
How Bitfinex strong armed me - guyeden
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yZD9g5b8prjIlVlAowSB-FLfif26QcRMuNhH5RRe5Ko
======
celticninja
Seems like the same thing gox did, basically find reasons to confiscate users
coins to keep the company afloat.

